# Please recomend me a lawn mower.



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Greg, 
New lawn mowers are expensive you can spend $700 or $800 and get a top-scoring Honda. Or you can pay as little as $350 for a Toro that cuts nearly as well and has a rear bag that drops into place without the usual fuss. 
Used mowers can be a workable solution. You didn’t say whether or not you are on the flats. If you have any slopes with that size lawn you'll probably prefer a rear-drive, self-propelled model.
One way to get more factual info is to check Consumer Reports at the local Library. CR now has a web site where you can get on-line info for a fee.
https://ec.consumerreports.org/ec/crologin.htm?loginMethod=auto%3Fview%3DLogin

Another way is to troll the local lawn mower repair shops for advice and maybe pick up some leads for lawn mower sales.

If you do decide on a used mower check out craigslist classified. http://www.craigslist.org/about/sites
Hope this helps


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Think about a mulching mower. they cut the grass fine and spread it. with a good mulcher you can't even tell it wasn't bagged. good for the lawn and environment. Also good for the mower. as a bag fills iup it gets heavy, this added weight puts a strain on the self propel system and leads to them failing faster than on a comparable mower with no bag

i like the toro " recycler " deck, the best mulchers i've ever used. you should be able to get a used one in your price range


----------



## JCAHILL4 (Nov 3, 2008)

Nothing runs like a deere.


----------



## losttool (Dec 2, 2008)

*white clover*

I planted white clover last fall and intend to plant more this year. It grows only 8 -9 inches and is drought resistant. My carbon footprint is huge so I am trying to reduce it. I only have to mow 7 or 8 times a year instead of 30 or 40 times as my neighbors do.:thumbsup:


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

My lawn mower hardly ever gives me any trouble and works very well - as long as I bring him a glass of ice water or lemonade on the hotter days. :whistling2: .......:laughing:

Seriously though, for us, new mowers don't last any longer than used, so my husband found a guy nearby who repairs and sells used mowers out of his garage to buy them from.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I bought a brand new Honda off craigslist for $300
Less then 1/2 price
It was in the box & never used
Guy bought it & then forgot he had it
He was moving & wanted to get rid of it
He found it under his stairs as he was packing up to move


----------



## flyboy2610 (Feb 20, 2009)

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/729371/yard_machines_3in1_mower_model_11a54mb029.html?cat=6



I bought one of these. Mine isn't this precise model, the engine is a 173cc. But everthing else is the same. I got it at Menard's for $199. The bagging feature comes in handy when it's time to gather the leaves!:wink:


----------



## fuster (Apr 13, 2009)

Greg: If you can find a mower repair shop you can trust (might be hard), they may sell used units that you can ask them what work has been done on the mower. I own a Toro Personal Pace aluminum body 6.75 hp OHV mower. The overhead valve motors are the best ones from a life expectancy and service standpoint according to the shop I have had work on my last mower. They also recommended the Toro aluminum body mowers. However, you probably won't find the aluminum body mowers for sale used, because they are over $600 new for the one I have and they simply outperform everything on the planet and don't weigh very much, and if you take care of them, they never break. 

My repair guys say Honda mowers are nice, but they are not in the same class as the Toros. My last mower was a Jacobsen Turbo Vac (no longer made) and when I sold it at our garage sale when we moved, it was 18 years old and looked new (it just didn't run like new). 

Toro makes Personal Pace mowers in steel bodies that are cheaper than mine. All their mowers as far as I know are capable of mulching, although I know you have to look at what the mower comes with. If you cannot put a plug into the chute, then it may not be a true mulching mower.


----------

